# Girl/Boy Behavior - Trying to Figure it Out



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

The latest saga in Chauncey's life is the addition of another racing pigeon from a shelter . . . temporarily named Clyde. (We're going to re-name him because he's seeming less like a Clyde to us.)

Chauncey and Clyde have had -- up until yesterday -- sort of an understanding. Clyde was initially mildly aggressive with Chauncey, making him get out of the bath, pushing him away from his food. But Chauncey wanted to befriend Clyde from the start.

--> ENTER . . . A YOUNG HEN

Yesterday, our wonderful rescuer brought over her little hen to see how she would interact in our home-office, where Chauncey lives. And to see if we might find the best match for Chauncey, etc. The young girl inspired Clyde's interest at first. But ultimately, the situation culminated in Clyde inviting Chauncey into his cage and then the two of them, for the first time, engaging in some relationship behavior -- touching their beaks, cooing, preening each other. 

I'm observing the two interact now. I'm leaving on a trip over Christmas (we have a petsitter) and have to decide -- are they getting along well enough to keep in one cage? 

They are hanging out together, flying together, eating together. Chauncey wants to be with Clyde in the worst way. Chauncey is always cooing now, throughout the day. I have a new, loud soundtrack when I'm working. Chauncey nuzzles Clyde -- putting her head into his breast feathers, into his neck. He does respond, but more nonchalant. Sometimes, he looks away with this priceless expression that almost says "yeah, whatever." I'm guessing this is just how it goes in pigeon relationships, new observations for me, so I'm adding my own interpretations.

added update: I caught a glimpse of them standing side by side in the opened cage together a while ago, just hanging. And . . . later . . . they each took a bath in Chauncey's water bowl.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

can't think of a reason to seperate now... their in love......lol...


----------

